# MobileMe et Tiger 10.4.11



## Sakapuce (14 Juillet 2008)

Salut tout le monde,

j'ouvre cette discussion pour faire le point sur MobileMe et Tiger 10.4.11.
Y en a-t-il pour qui le service fonctionne? l'absence de mise à jour/patch MobileMe sous Tiger est-elle confirmée?
Pour ma part, donc :
- je suis abonné à .mac depuis bientôt un an
- je n'ai pas eu de mise à jour logicielle pour MobileMe, mais je crois que c'est normal sous Tiger.
- l'interface web a fonctionné relativement bien pendant deux jours avant d'être inaccessible aujourd'hui.
- dans "préférences système", l'onglet .mac m'informe que mon accès aux services .mac est indisponible, et cela depuis le passage à MobileMe. En conséquence, je n'ai plus aucune possibilité de synchronisation avec ical, mail etc... sans parler du "push".

Bref MobileMe et Tiger c'est la cata :hein:. Et vous??


----------



## gibet_b (14 Juillet 2008)

Tout pareil pour moi... Cela dit, je suis en compte d'essai MobileMe. Mais si j'avais payé, j'aurai les boules que tout ne soit pas effectif. Tu pourrais peut-être téléphoner à Apple pour râler. Peut-être obtiendras-tu une prolongation de ton abonnement. Ce serait normal en tout cas ! Tu as payé pour quelque chose et depuis trois jours, ça ne fonctionne plus, c'est honteux.

Moi j'aimerai bien que ce soit effectif sous Tiger avant la fin de ma période d'essai ! Sinon, je ne m'abonne pas.


----------



## Sakapuce (14 Juillet 2008)

C'est qu'elle commence à traîner en longueur, cette transition MobileMe...:sleep: J'aurais bien aimé que des utilisateurs de Tiger soient parvenus à un résultat, pour garder espoir! 

Si demain ça ne marche toujours pas, je contacterai Apple. En attendant, j'ai toujours un message "La synchronisation ne s'est pas déroulée correctement. Ecchec de la connection à .mac" dans le panneau Information système>.mac


----------



## gibet_b (14 Juillet 2008)

Sakapuce a dit:


> C'est qu'elle commence à traîner en longueur, cette transition MobileMe...:sleep: J'aurais bien aimé que des utilisateurs de Tiger soient parvenus à un résultat, pour garder espoir!
> 
> Si demain ça ne marche toujours pas, je contacterai Apple. En attendant, j'ai toujours un message "La synchronisation ne s'est pas déroulée correctement. Ecchec de la connection à .mac" dans le panneau Information système>.mac



J'ai le même message.


----------



## pastil (14 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour
Chez moi MobileMe est fonctionnel depuis dimanche 13-07 sur mon MacBook (Léopard 10.5.4) et tout semble fonctionner correctement, en revanche sur mon iMac G5 (Tiger 10.4.11) je suis toujours sur .Mac (ce lundi 14-07) et la synchronisation de mes fichiers sur iDisk ne fonctionne plus je n'ai pas de problème avec le reste (Mail, contact, iCal).
Quelqu'un a le même problème ?


----------



## Sakapuce (14 Juillet 2008)

Je complète ce que je disais : 
sur mon PowerBook G4 (10.4.11) tout ce qui relève de la synchronisation dans le panneau .mac est out.
Sur me.com, ma page mail ne s'affiche pas. Les contacts, le calendrier, la galerie et l'idisk, (synchronisés avant la transition à MobileMe) s'affichent. 
Pour finir, un message : "Un problème est survenu avec la carte de crédit dans ce compte" s'affiche dans mes Info personnelles, alors que mon compte .mac est valable jusqu'au 1er septembre prochain.


----------



## pastil (14 Juillet 2008)

Oui, à quelques différences près les problèmes se concentrent sur Tiger,
je me demande si Apple en est conscient et si des solutions seront trouvées
rapidement ? Car je crois comme tout le monde avoir bien lu, MobileMe est compatible 10.4.11 !!!


----------



## RodTheRod (14 Juillet 2008)

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=273173&pid=2731774&st=60&#entry2731774

D'autres veulent tester cette solution ?

Merci de nous tenir au courant...

et d'aller dire merci à Dacoba sur le forum de MacBidouille si ça fonctionne !


----------



## vergeture (14 Juillet 2008)

Pour ma part la synchro s'est faite en suivant le mode d'emploi fournit par apple. Comme vous je suis resté en .mac dans les préférences. Par contre le calendrier n'est pas synchronisé mais surtout en synchronisant avec me.com, tous mes anciens mails .mac ont été écrasés. Y a-t-il une solution ?


----------



## esales (14 Juillet 2008)

Pas de problème entre mon iMac Tiger 10.4.11 et MobileMe mis à part que l'icône est resté celle de .Mac.
Tout fonctionne parfaitement.
J'ai juste effacé les anciennes traces de .Mac sur le mac au préalable.


----------



## pastil (14 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir

J'ai effectué la manip préconisé par RoDTheRod et ça fonctionne merci bien !


----------



## Sakapuce (15 Juillet 2008)

Idem pour moi! La manipulation a rétabli la synchronisation. Merci pour l'astuce! 
En revanche, toujours pas moyen de consulter sa boîte mail sur me.com


----------



## gibet_b (15 Juillet 2008)

Idem pour moi, la synchro fonctionne à nouveau.


----------



## pastil (15 Juillet 2008)

Je vais, en ce qui me concerne fermer la parenthèse sur MobileMe et Tiger en vous disant
que tout rentre dans l'ordre (synchro iDisk, iCal, Contact, iMail) mais bon Dieu que s'est lent !!


----------



## deckards (18 Juillet 2008)

Moi je reçois un message d'erreur "Votre compte .Mac nautorise pas la synchronisation. Devenez dès maintenant membre à part entière de .Mac" Alors que j'ai bien un compte MobileMe acheté ce matin.


----------



## Sakapuce (19 Juillet 2008)

Tu es sur d'avoir bien entré ton identifiant et mot de passe dans le menu .mac (ou mobileme) du panneau de Préférences système?


----------



## imkl (30 Octobre 2008)

Hello,
Je viens au nouvelles sur le fonctionnement de Tiger et de MobileMe  ...
Il y a t'il des mobileme users sous tiger  ?  est-ce que cela fonctionne ?  
Merci de vos retours, 
A+


----------



## vergeture (30 Octobre 2008)

Oui j'ai mobile me sous tiger. Ca marche mais c'est lent, et parfois indisponible plusieurs jours.


----------



## imkl (30 Octobre 2008)

Merci, moi, c'est plutot indisponible.... 
J'ai modifié mon mot de passe car je l'avais oublié... et depuis, plus rien !!
=> Message utilisateur ou mot de passe incorrect (   la looose !   79 roros, et pas utilisable ça commence à me chauffer MobileMe 
Bon, restons zen. ça va s'arranger  
A+
iMkl


----------



## gaetan (31 Octobre 2008)

Bon et bien apparemment je suis le seul avec qui tout fonctionne sous 10.4.11 !
Le service s'est bien amélioré depuis les soucis de cet été. Je suis abonné à .Mac / MobileMe depuis janvier de cette année.
Maintenant cela dépend de ton utilisation (mail, idisk, gallery...)


----------



## imkl (1 Novembre 2008)

gaetan a dit:


> Bon et bien apparemment je suis le seul avec qui tout fonctionne sous 10.4.11 !
> Le service s'est bien amélioré depuis les soucis de cet été. Je suis abonné à .Mac / MobileMe depuis janvier de cette année.
> Maintenant cela dépend de ton utilisation (mail, idisk, gallery...)



Ouais, bah maerci, mais tous comptes faits, je me suis désabonné. J'avais zappé la fin de la periode d'essai donc inscription auto... Je me suis forcé à l'utiliser, mais je n'en ai pas l'utilité (le push mail, je le fais via yahoo, la synchro calendrier contacts entre mon PBG412" et iPhone, via le cable), iDisk.. trop lent, bref, étant dans les 45 jours apres engagement, j'ai pu me désabonner !! 
  tout est bien qui fini bien.
Merci en tous cas de vos infos 
A+
iM!kl


----------



## ervit (17 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous

Y en-a-t-il parmi vous qui utilise iWeb 08 et Tiger : il ne veut plus publier directement depuis iWeb, me dit que je dois ouvrir un compte (que je possède), il m'ouvre mes prefs système, je ne suis pas loggué, je me loggue, je retourne sur iWeb, je re-publie, et re-belotte. En boucle, c'est l'enfer...
Et vous ?
merci


----------

